# Behr Marquee Interior



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I need some feedback from members that have used Behr Marquee Interior.

I'm a big fan of Behr Ultra Interior but I have not used any of the Marquee Line

Thanks


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. Sound of fish line screaming off the reel.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I need some feedback from members that have used Behr Marquee Interior. I'm a big fan of Behr Ultra Interior but I have not used any of the Marquee Line Thanks


Lol. Please stay on the line, someone will assist you "shortly".


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!



It drags like craaaaaaaaaaaaaazy!


It smellllllllllllllls like cat peeeeeeeee!


It's dries griiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttty!

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesus!

It "covers" good though.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

It's too early for popcorn.

I used it once. I wanted to test its claim and guarantee of one-coat coverage. Actually, I interpret that to mean one coat hiding. It completely covered in one coat. Then again, so has every type of paint I have ever used. If you are talking about hide, it DID NOT completely hide in some areas. I deliberately painted over wall paneling that had a floral design (factory installed in a mobile home). Of course this was not "proper" procedure (I should have primed), but I was testing the Behr claim. 

Perhaps I did not get enough wet mils on the wall when cutting, but I can't be sure. I think it would be fine for repainting over the same color, but I can guarantee there will be certain situations where the Marquee claim is B.S. Another thing. To me, Marquee seemed to be a "gritty" paint. Lots of stuff in it to get that "hide." Not a really nice finish when dry in my opinion.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

PACman said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which roller cover did you use? sheen?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

SemiproJohn said:


> It's too early for popcorn.
> 
> I used it once. I wanted to test its claim and guarantee of one-coat coverage. Actually, I interpret that to mean one coat hiding. It completely covered in one coat. Then again, so has every type of paint I have ever used. If you are talking about hide, it DID NOT completely hide in some areas. I deliberately painted over wall paneling that had a floral design (factory installed in a mobile home). Of course this was not "proper" procedure (I should have primed), but I was testing the Behr claim.
> 
> Perhaps I did not get enough wet mils on the wall when cutting, but I can't be sure. I think it would be fine for repainting over the same color, but I can guarantee there will be certain situations where the Marquee claim is B.S. Another thing. To me, Marquee seemed to be a "gritty" paint. Lots of stuff in it to get that "hide." Not a really nice finish when dry in my opinion.


Thanks. I always prime if I need to and always 2 coats even if its a repaint over the same or close color family so I won't be buying it for "One coat coverage or paint and primer in one claims".


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> It's too early for popcorn.
> 
> I used it once. I wanted to test its claim and guarantee of one-coat coverage. Actually, I interpret that to mean one coat hiding. It completely covered in one coat. Then again, so has every type of paint I have ever used. If you are talking about hide, it DID NOT completely hide in some areas. I deliberately painted over wall paneling that had a floral design (factory installed in a mobile home). Of course this was not "proper" procedure (I should have primed), but I was testing the Behr claim.
> 
> Perhaps I did not get enough wet mils on the wall when cutting, but I can't be sure. I think it would be fine for repainting over the same color, but I can guarantee there will be certain situations where the Marquee claim is B.S. Another thing. To me, Marquee seemed to be a "gritty" paint. Lots of stuff in it to get that "hide." Not a really nice finish when dry in my opinion.


 You are a man of great restraint.

Actually it's pretty decent paint, a little overpriced for what it does. I have seen quite a bit of grit in the finish before. The cat pee smell is a personal issue. LOL. It's there but I seem to be the only one who cares.

BUT, if you have been following a previous behr thread that wandered over into physics, science, and math you will understand when I say that the chemists at Behr have worked miracles with the rheology of that product. How you can get a paint to be sooo thick in the can, sooooo drippy on the brush, and sooooo draggy on the wall is simply amazing! They obviously put a lot of effort into that. I'm sure the DIY dupes simply love the stuff.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

PACman said:


> You are a man of great restraint.
> 
> Actually it's pretty decent paint, a little overpriced for what it does. I have seen quite a bit of grit in the finish before. The cat pee smell is a personal issue. LOL. It's there but I seem to be the only one who cares.
> 
> BUT, if you have been following a previous behr thread that wandered over into physics, science, and math you will understand when I say that the chemists at Behr have worked miracles with the rheology of that product. How you can get a paint to be sooo thick in the can, sooooo drippy on the brush, and sooooo draggy on the wall is simply amazing! They obviously put a lot of effort into that. I'm sure the DIY dupes simply love the stuff.


PacMan, I'm nothing if not diplomatic. :thumbsup:

I don't see any need or benefit of becoming emotional regarding any Behr thread. It is paint, is a significant share of the market and, as such, should be addressed, even if the consensus gives it a thumbs down.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Which roller cover did you use? sheen?


Three different sheens, up to five different colors now. All using an Elder & Jenks microfiber 3/8" or an E&J Gen x chinex on primed or painted drywall.
6mil wet wound wire drawdown bar on BYK standard opacity drawdown cards. (hide is on par with BM of ten years ago)
BYK fineness of grind gauge. (particles in the wet paint that are thicker then the single coat dry film thickness in every can)
Litmus test for PH showing elevated level of ammonia.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

SemiproJohn said:


> PacMan, I'm nothing if not diplomatic. :thumbsup:
> 
> I don't see any need or benefit of becoming emotional regarding any Behr thread. It is paint, is a significant share of the market and, as such, should be addressed, even if the consensus gives it a thumbs down.


But the Behr threads are what's making me emotional man! If all you ever compare Marquee to is Behr, Valspar, or SW, it's pretty good paint. Worth a try. BUT there is other paint out there that IS better. But if it is what is going to get you the job then use it. You'll probably like it. In fact of all three of those paint brands, I think it's the best of them for the most part, especially if you are using it like you would any traditional high end paint and not relying on it to do everything Behr claims it will do.

It's the false marketing claims that behr makes that drives me CRAZY!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I get better service at Homedepot that from the so called professionals at SW. 

SW paints suck that's why I'd rather use Behr or Valspar sometimes. Plus some of the paint contractors around here use contractor lines on really nice residential jobs. Honestly I've seen homeowners use better paints and do better paint jobs from some of them than some painters.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I get better service at Homedepot that from the so called professionals at SW.
> 
> SW paints suck that's why I'd rather use Behr or Valspar sometimes. Plus some of the paint contractors around here use contractor lines on really nice residential jobs. Honestly I've seen homeowners use better paints and do better paint jobs from some of them than some painters.


Well the SW service thingy always is a crap-shoot. And I absolutely hate the guys who use cheap ass paint on nice homes, and charge the high end paint price. That seems to be quite prevalent in some areas.

No doubt that there are some Home depot's that manage to keep a couple of good paint people around. Seems to be more common in the smaller markets though.

And price wise? You are definitely better off staying out of SW.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

PACman said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


take a dump in it then it covers


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PACman said:


> You are a man of great restraint.
> 
> Actually it's pretty decent paint, a little overpriced for what it does. I have seen quite a bit of grit in the finish before. The cat pee smell is a personal issue. LOL. It's there but I seem to be the only one who cares.
> 
> BUT, if you have been following a previous behr thread that wandered over into physics, science, and math you will understand when I say that the chemists at Behr have worked miracles with the rheology of that product. How you can get a paint to be sooo thick in the can, sooooo drippy on the brush, and sooooo draggy on the wall is simply amazing! They obviously put a lot of effort into that. I'm sure the DIY dupes simply love the stuff.


exactly:thumbsup:


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I've only had one experience with it, matte finish. HO purchased, wanted just one coat. Older lady, I know her kids. I think it is $45/gal? Anyway, I cut and rolled as normal, as others said, very thick and drags like crazy on the brush, rolling was ok. I had two colors, one almost white like swiss coffee the other a newport blue type color. The white almost covered but then didn't as it dried, wet hide great, dry hide eeehh ok. I had to reroll a few areas, then started rolling it heavier than I would normally. The blue color was on a high vaulted wall, cut it all in then rolled half from a six footer with an extension, then the bottom half from the ground. It was all wet as it dried, but lapped terribly and flashed around the cuts. You can't see it from head on but only where the lady sits in the other room on her couch can you see it!! She wants another coat. Honestly it took me twice as long to do one coat of Marque as it would two coats of a normal paint that cost half as much. You guys don't have Dunn Edwards, but I am a huge fan of what they call Spartazero. Its a nice quality line, not the best but not the cheapest. I use eggshell and get it for $18, blows away Cashmere and Superpaint from SW.

EDIT: I did use last year to paint a little ceiling in a kitchen that had been converted from a recessed ceiling to can lights. Well those ceiling have really never been painted, but they do have the old texture. The Marquee says it will block stain if you paint then let dry for 4 hrs. Umm no it does not, three coats to make it look ok, the yellowing did not hold out. Wet hide great, dry hide poor.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I've only had one experience with it, matte finish. HO purchased, wanted just one coat. Older lady, I know her kids. I think it is $45/gal? Anyway, I cut and rolled as normal, as others said, very thick and drags like crazy on the brush, rolling was ok. I had two colors, one almost white like swiss coffee the other a newport blue type color. The white almost covered but then didn't as it dried, wet hide great, dry hide eeehh ok. I had to reroll a few areas, then started rolling it heavier than I would normally. The blue color was on a high vaulted wall, cut it all in then rolled half from a six footer with an extension, then the bottom half from the ground. It was all wet as it dried, but lapped terribly and flashed around the cuts. You can't see it from head on but only where the lady sits in the other room on her couch can you see it!! She wants another coat. Honestly it took me twice as long to do one coat of Marque as it would two coats of a normal paint that cost half as much. You guys don't have Dunn Edwards, but I am a huge fan of what they call Spartazero. Its a nice quality line, not the best but not the cheapest. I use eggshell and get it for $18, blows away Cashmere and Superpaint from SW.
> 
> EDIT: I did use last year to paint a little ceiling in a kitchen that had been converted from a recessed ceiling to can lights. Well those ceiling have really never been painted, but they do have the old texture. The Marquee says it will block stain if you paint then let dry for 4 hrs. Umm no it does not, three coats to make it look ok, the yellowing did not hold out. Wet hide great, dry hide poor.


Thanks. That's the kind a feedback I wanted to hear.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

How about those newer SW lines at Lowes??


----------



## Clearlycut (Dec 1, 2013)

Its thicker smellier ULTRA. Woo hoo. Big deal


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

just say no


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

I'll go with the water it has better coverage.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> How about those newer SW lines at Lowes??


Stay away from ovation I feel like it's super paint re wrapped. I was given 5 gallons of ovation from someone I work for. It isn't good paint at all.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Seth The Painter said:


> take a dump in it then it covers


and if you have enough fiber in your diet you may get it to brush without dragging so bad.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I've only had one experience with it, matte finish. HO purchased, wanted just one coat. Older lady, I know her kids. I think it is $45/gal? Anyway, I cut and rolled as normal, as others said, very thick and drags like crazy on the brush, rolling was ok. I had two colors, one almost white like swiss coffee the other a newport blue type color. The white almost covered but then didn't as it dried, wet hide great, dry hide eeehh ok. I had to reroll a few areas, then started rolling it heavier than I would normally. The blue color was on a high vaulted wall, cut it all in then rolled half from a six footer with an extension, then the bottom half from the ground. It was all wet as it dried, but lapped terribly and flashed around the cuts. You can't see it from head on but only where the lady sits in the other room on her couch can you see it!! She wants another coat. Honestly it took me twice as long to do one coat of Marque as it would two coats of a normal paint that cost half as much. You guys don't have Dunn Edwards, but I am a huge fan of what they call Spartazero. Its a nice quality line, not the best but not the cheapest. I use eggshell and get it for $18, blows away Cashmere and Superpaint from SW.
> 
> EDIT: I did use last year to paint a little ceiling in a kitchen that had been converted from a recessed ceiling to can lights. Well those ceiling have really never been painted, but they do have the old texture. The Marquee says it will block stain if you paint then let dry for 4 hrs. Umm no it does not, three coats to make it look ok, the yellowing did not hold out. Wet hide great, dry hide poor.


This is a concept you would think more professional painters would be aware of. Some of the most used paint lines have great wet hide so they appear to be excellent at the time of application, yet have terrible hide when they dry. But of course if you are just a blowin' and a goin' you never see it when it's dry, right? And when it happens to a DIY'er, of course they just think they did something wrong and put another coat on. All part of the game this business has become because of the box stores.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Seth The Painter said:


> Stay away from ovation I feel like it's super paint re wrapped. I was given 5 gallons of ovation from someone I work for. It isn't good paint at all.


No it's not very good. But compared to the Valspar Lowe's carries it's a revolution!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Seth The Painter said:


> Stay away from ovation I feel like it's super paint re wrapped. I was given 5 gallons of ovation from someone I work for. It isn't good paint at all.


Ohh I hate Superpaint with a passion. Shìtty paint there is nothing super about it.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Marquee is the key! Not unbearable just unbeatable.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Super paint is just the old Classic 99 with a bunch of drag engineered into it so DIY'ers are forced to cake it on. That's how they got the warrantee on it. People subconsciously put it on thicker because of the drag. A good painter should understand this is well. The painters I used to sell to when I was at SW considered it an insult that it was made that way. kind of like SW saying THEY didn't know how much paint to put on.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> How about those newer SW lines at Lowes??


As far as I know there's nothing new about them other than the wrappers.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Ohh I hate Superpaint with a passion. Shìtty paint there is nothing super about it.


True very tru


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

mudbone said:


> Marquee is the key! Not unbearable just unbeatable.


 However, there's still that little Home Depot issue that keeps me from ever trying it....


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

mudbone said:


> Marquee is the key! Not unbearable just unbeatable.


You liked it?


----------



## Jazz_Painter (Feb 22, 2015)

A little love here guys! I've used UltraPremium on a job (the HO bought the paint) and I found it to work fine, nothing wrong with it. I admit that at the time I didn't have as much experience with such various products, but I don't recall having any problems in terms of adhesion, coverage, finish.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Jazz_Painter said:


> A little love here guys! I've used UltraPremium on a job (the HO bought the paint) and I found it to work fine, nothing wrong with it. I admit that at the time I didn't have as much experience with such various products, but I don't recall having any problems in terms of adhesion, coverage, finish.


Thanks for the comment. I have plenty of experience with Ultra Premium. 

This thread is for feedback on the Interior Marquee line.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> You liked it?


mikie (mudbone) likes everything!


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> How about those newer SW lines at Lowes??



Homeowner supplied Ovation--didn't care for it. Would rather use Promar on the walls and most anything on the trim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

PACman said:


> This is a concept you would think more professional painters would be aware of. Some of the most used paint lines have great wet hide so they appear to be excellent at the time of application, yet have terrible hide when they dry. But of course if you are just a blowin' and a goin' you never see it when it's dry, right? And when it happens to a DIY'er, of course they just think they did something wrong and put another coat on. All part of the game this business has become because of the box stores.


I have never called it wet hide, but always tell the HO that we have to wait for the paint to dry before we know how the walls look.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Pete the Painter said:


> I have never called it wet hide, but always tell the HO that we have to wait for the paint to dry before we know how the walls look.


Wet hide/dry hide is one of the test criteria that the paint manufacturers use when they are comparing competitive paints or one of their own paints against another line. Usually when a paint has good wet hide and poor dry hide it is an indication that a low grade pigment has been used to provide hide. (ie. Chalk, kalsomine, clay, fancy dirt, Cheetos etc.)

High grade titanium dioxide will actually sometimes give a poor wet hide, so other pigments have to be added to even it out and make the application properties acceptable. But paints that have a high concentration of the cheaper pigments are just that, cheap paints. Sometimes masquerading as premium paints by having a price way higher then it should be. To maximize profits of course.

There, I just slammed them again without any name calling or anything! Just read the spec sheets.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Well. I decided to stick to my guns and go with what I always use on this price range.

BM Ultra Spec 500 Eggshell. :thumbup:


----------

